
What Foods Are Banned in Europe but Not Banned in the U.S.? - electic
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/28/well/eat/food-additives-banned-europe-united-states.html
======
electric_muse
Christmas dinner this year was revealing in this regard. As my mom went to
whip up a box of Hungry Jack mashed potatoes, I checked the box and found BHT.
I didn’t recognize it, so I looked it up and found the “reasonably can be
expected to be carcinogenic” line.

When I brought it up to my mom who was mixing it in a pot, my grandma, who
survived cancer but is now immobilized from a spine fracture likely caused by
her chemo, protested: “But I’ve been eating this for years and I’m still
here.”

I think the irony was lost, but that’s the mindset that prevents her from
taking interest. If it’s not going to kill me immediately, I don’t have to
worry about the consequences down the line.

My mom replied: “He likes to know what he’s eating, Ma. He only eats real food
now.” And she kept on stirring...

------
TheMissingData
It should be mentioned, there are also foods banned in the US that are legal
in Europe... especially when only few and ambiguous studies are available -
risk assignment might lead to different choices.

------
anotheryou
chicken eggs come uncleaned and because of natural protection have a longer
shelf-life in europe I think

